# The only white camera i would buy



## gsgary (Nov 27, 2013)

What a beauty

This is the Way a White Camera Should be Done « Canon Rumors[234781553356119]&action_type_map=[%22og.likes%22]&action_ref_map=[]


----------



## table1349 (Nov 27, 2013)

Yeah, well PM me with your address.  I have a pair of un-worn white shoes and a white faux leather belt I will send you there Cousin Eddie. :lmao:


----------



## runnah (Nov 27, 2013)

Don't dig the red, but the white bits are very nice.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 27, 2013)

Boys&#39; Preschool Air Jordan 5 Retro Basketball Shoes | FinishLine.com | White/Fire Red/Black


----------



## ronlane (Nov 27, 2013)

I saw that article last night and thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 27, 2013)

ronlane said:


> I saw that article last night and thought it was pretty cool.



Not as cool as this 70 year anniversary


----------



## Derrel (Nov 27, 2013)

gsgary said:


> What a beauty
> 
> This is the Way a White Camera Should be Done « Canon Rumors[234781553356119]&action_type_map=[%22og.likes%22]&action_ref_map=[]



Oh...My...Gawd! That is simply stunning. Japan does have some people who specialize in painting cameras and in fitting them with new, custom body leatherette (or, real leather, snakeskin, or Vulcanite, whatever the buyer wants!). The guy that did that is an artist, for sure.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 27, 2013)

gsgary said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > I saw that article last night and thought it was pretty cool.
> ...



They are both cool that's for sure.


----------



## runnah (Nov 27, 2013)

I will take a black one with rattle snake skin.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 27, 2013)

I did a Google search on [custom Leica painter] and got this collection of links to pics. custom Leica painter - Google 

I think maybe this Christmas I am gonna' treat myself to this Leica M9. leica-m9-iphone-skin_2.jpg


----------



## gsgary (Nov 27, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I did a Google search on [custom Leica painter] and got this collection of links to pics. custom Leica painter - Google
> 
> I think maybe this Christmas I am gonna' treat myself to this Leica M9. leica-m9-iphone-skin_2.jpg



I want a brassy Leica MP next


----------



## gsgary (Nov 27, 2013)

runnah said:


> I will take a black one with rattle snake skin.




Got a black Leica M4 if that will do


----------



## runnah (Nov 27, 2013)

gsgary said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I will take a black one with rattle snake skin.
> ...



How many MP does it have?


----------



## gsgary (Nov 27, 2013)

runnah said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



None but you get nice grain


----------



## usayit (Nov 30, 2013)

Blah... not really into white cameras.   There was a white M9 a few years ago too... didn't like it either

Then there is this one of a kind Leica M that I'm warming up too (at least its going to benefit the The Global Fund to Fight AIDS, Tuberculosis and Malaria).  Kinda reminds me of the Argus C4

Leica M Limited Edition by Jonathan Ive & Marc Newson | Daily Icon

I kinda like this one too:

Leica Camera AG - Photography - M9 Edition Hermès


Personally, I'm still biased towards the M6 TTL Titanium as one of the sharpest looking cameras.   The subtle brownish titanium matched with the leather was a nice combination.   The titanium finish was extremely hard to scratch which not only added to aesthetics but also provided a durable finish.  

Leica M6TTL 0.72x Titanium Finish (10435) rangefinder camera model w/matching Titanium finish lenses, 2001

I never owned a M6 TTL Ti but I had the M6 Classic Ti... just as nice looking (in its own way) but I hated its flare prone viewfinder.


----------



## steveraw (Nov 30, 2013)

Leica M9 i don't find it that impressive.
I mean that my choice the are many which can be better in that area.
And canon did some really arty thing there the White and Red baby looks amazingly awesome.
Wanna try my hand on it Christmas may be.

I also found this weird stuff online you should check it out.
Lomography has a new Konstruktor that's transparent.


----------

